# Ruby's new puppia harness! Does it look like it fits properly?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I got Ruby's puppia harness in the mail today. I ordered a size large for her. Never tried this type of harness before so I dont know if it fits properly or not. When I walked her and she pulled a bit, it went a bit to the side. But the medium would be way too small for her I think. Anyway, here is a pic of her posing in it haha, and then a few of me trying to show the fit of the harness. Sorry the last one is blurry, she was getting impatient of my photo taking lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OH it looks GOOOD on her! pink is DEFF her color! very cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope it does not look too big! I think it looks marvelous


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay  I LOVE how soft puppia harnesses are! Im hooked, and they sell them online in Canada too which is amazing, dont have to pay international fees like with the lupine harness I was going to order.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVE!!!!

She now goes VERY well with Brody, Jazzy, and Bubba!!!:thumb:

And it looks like it fits her perfectly!!:biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good to me. She really does look good in pink she's a girly, girl.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

That is soo cute, and I can get them in NZ too :smile:


----------

